# what are the name catigorizations for flips?



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

I think a Rodeo 540 is a backflip with a 180, Rodeo 720 is a backflip with a 360, etc.

Corks are the same thing but frontflip instead of backflip I think.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

And rodeos are what I like to call trip flips. Its a wakeboarding term but it means that for a backside rodeo you have to flip from you have to initiate from your heelside edge which means your basically catching an edge and tripping yourself. If you do it off the opposite edge then its an underflip.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Front Flips
- Tame Dog = Straight over the nose
- Wild Dog = Switch tame dog
- Chicane = Frontflip with frontside spin
- ??? = Frontflip with backside spin

Back Flips
- Wild Cat = Backflip over the tail
- Wilder Cat = Nosepress -> backflip
- True Backflips (Or Laybacks) - Turn 90o frontside then backflip towards your heelside edge
- Rodeo = pretty good explainations of it above, to my knowlege its only with a backside rotation
- Todeo = Rodeo off the toes
- Barrel roll = flipping over your heelside or toeside. Called Toeside or Heelside Barrell Rolls
- Underflip - Backside 90o spin then backflip toward heelside edge. Same with a frontside spin (Back or Frontside underflip)

Inverted Spins - Corked 5, 7, 9 Backside and Frontside. And double corks

All I can think of at the moment, let me know if any of them are wrong as this is just my understanding of them

Get inverted yeah :cheeky4:


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Flips and inverts are about halfway down:

List of snowboard tricks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

ok. so if i were to do a frontside 90, then backflip and then come out switch, would that be an underflip?

and if i were to do a backside 90, then frontflip and come out switch, would that also be an underflip?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

this thread is full of fail and misconceptions.

under flip would be a front side spin where your back knee goes up towards your front shoulder to get the spin/flip going. 
a backside rodeo would be the opposite by bringing your front knee back towards your back shoulder. theres def more to these flips then just bringing your knee to your shoulder but i only say it like that so you can get an idea of the direction of the flip/spin.

also a frontside rodeo is when you do set up turns for a backside spin but then instead of spinning backside you drop your back shoulder down towards the nose of your board and look back under your front arm.

in a true rodeo or underflip, the spin and flip is intertwined and not just spinning 90, backflip and 90 again.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> this thread is full of fail and misconceptions.
> 
> under flip would be a front side spin where your back knee goes up towards your front shoulder to get the spin/flip going.
> a backside rodeo would be the opposite by bringing your front knee back towards your back shoulder. theres def more to these flips then just bringing your knee to your shoulder but i only say it like that so you can get an idea of the direction of the flip/spin.
> ...


well as a visual aid thats how i would say like "90 degrees, then barell forward..." and what not


----------

